# Isuzu NQR



## DDM (Jun 16, 2008)

I have a 2002 Isuzu NQR box truck and was thinking about pulling the box off and installing a dump.Anyone have any experience with the NQR? gvwr is 18500.
It does have an auto tranny.I was planning on running chips in it and pulling a smaller chipper.


----------



## Hoosier (Jun 17, 2008)

I gota smaller NPR GMC/W4000 with the 14k gvw. I use it to haul everything with a dump bed. I tow the chipper, haul stone or dirt (I have gone overweight with 5 ton) and even with my tiny 4 banger and auto tranny I have no trouble.

What motor is in yours?


----------



## DDM (Jun 17, 2008)

Mine has the 4HE1-TC Which I believe is 175HP.This will be the 3rd box truck I've converted over to a dump truck.I would imagine with the cab over it should make it really easy to back a chipper around a yard.


----------



## Toddppm (Jun 17, 2008)

I still have mine , 6 yrs now of employee torture and going strong. They aren't recommended for towing but ours tows all the time and gets seriously loaded down on a regular basis.


----------



## DDM (Jun 17, 2008)

Toddppm said:


> I still have mine , 6 yrs now of employee torture and going strong. They aren't recommended for towing but ours tows all the time and gets seriously loaded down on a regular basis.



Todd? Is yours the NPR or the NQR? Are you towing your bobcat with it?


----------



## Hoosier (Jun 17, 2008)

With that motor and GVW I dare you to break it. I wish I had a newer one with that motor. You may want to research the tranny, I hear there are certain years that had failures.


----------



## juststumps (Jun 18, 2008)

DDM said:


> I have a 2002 Isuzu NQR box truck and was thinking about pulling the box off and installing a dump.Anyone have any experience with the NQR? gvwr is 18500.
> It does have an auto tranny.I was planning on running chips in it and pulling a smaller chipper.



run with it.... we have 11 trucks at work.... ten cab over izuzu's , and 1 F-350.... 33k - 14k gvw ... 1 forestry package bought new,,,2 chip trucks bought new..1 chip truck home made....6 spray rigs , that started out as box trucks... i don't think you can kill one of them !!! the bodies rot out before they break !!!! if i'm not driving the 2001 gmc t 9500/ izuzu bucket ,,33k,,, i'm driving a 2007 izuzu,, with a 10 yd box, 19500 gvw.. pulling a xp-250 ,, straight 6 diesel , auto trans.... ( it came with AC ) i love my little TONKA truck !!! LOL


----------



## DDM (Jun 18, 2008)

The only drawback on this one it doesnt have A/C. I'm still looking looking for a donor bed.I'm hoping for a 14'.


----------



## StihlNut88 (Jun 18, 2008)

I used to deliver with one of those for an equipment dealer. I pulled an equipment trailer with the biggest gehl track skid steer. It was way overweight but handled it fine, with no trailer brakes. I was not very daring and took it easy and it was ok. I hauled many things in the beavertail body, compact tractors, and what not. I would definatly not worry about hurting it. Those are proven bullet proof. Just my .02


----------



## TreeBot (Jun 18, 2008)

How about the little Mitsubishi 4 cylinder diesel one-tons, for hualing chips and a small chipper?. Mid 90's cab-over manual dump with 200k miles to be exact. I was thinking of looking at one that I saw for sale but I don't know much about them. The alternative would be an f-350 or something similar. Any advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Toddppm (Jun 18, 2008)

Mine is a 2002 NQR too. I just finally put electric brake controller on this year. Was towing the 200XP and Bobcat/trrailer no problem. Loaded it does take a while to get up to speed on hills but so what it's saving bigtime fuel.

I would check the GVWR on the Mits, I've heard they don't have much capacity and you will be overloaded with just a small load and the Troopers specifically look for these trucks because of it????But I did read that on the internet so take it for what it's worth.:spam:


----------



## gr8scott72 (Jun 18, 2008)

Toddppm said:


> Mine is a 2002 NQR too. I just finally put electric brake controller on this year. Was towing the 200XP and Bobcat/trrailer no problem. Loaded it does take a while to get up to speed on hills but so what it's saving bigtime fuel.
> 
> I would check the GVWR on the Mits, I've heard they don't have much capacity and you will be overloaded with just a small load and the Troopers specifically look for these trucks because of it????But I did read that on the internet so take it for what it's worth.:spam:




I've been wanting one to do stump grinding out of. Maybe with a 14' box? What kind of MPG can I expect on a vehicle like this hauling around just under 5,000 lbs with no trailer?


----------



## DDM (Jun 18, 2008)

With the box on it mine gets around 14mpg which I think is a little low.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Jun 18, 2008)

DDM said:


> With the box on it mine gets around 14mpg which I think is a little low.



Hauling what kind of weight?

Even at 14, that sure beats my 93 F-250. It has the 7.5L gas and get under 8 mpg pulling the trailer/grinder (About 6,000 lbs.)


----------



## Hoosier (Jun 18, 2008)

Mine is the older smaller 4 banger motor and I can get 14 while working it. That means a chipper with a load of chips. I do not go fast, I try to keep it under 55 and most of my work is sub-division and local neighborhoods.

If it ever dies I will get another one, but I gota say the Mits FUSO offers 4x4 and would make a kick ass snow plow truck.


----------



## juststumps (Jun 18, 2008)

DDM said:


> With the box on it mine gets around 14mpg which I think is a little low.



a little low , are you insane ????? 

my 2002 toyota tundra is in the shop,, 3.4L V6 . 20 MPG hiway... they gave me a 2008 tundra , with a 4.7L V8, as a loaner , the sticker is 17 MPG hiway !!! thats unloaded... not pulling ...

your getting 14 MPG out of a light/medium duty truck , you should be jumping for joy !!!!!! JMHO


----------



## Toddppm (Jun 20, 2008)

From my recent records mine is getting around 10mpg, mostly loaded and towing lately though.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Jun 20, 2008)

Toddppm said:


> From my recent records mine is getting around 10mpg, mostly loaded and towing lately though.



Auto or 5 speed? How loaded and towing what?


----------



## StihlNut88 (Jun 20, 2008)

The one I drove usually averaged about 15 with 75% of the loaded with a few decently heavy machines, big zero turns, compact tractor, stuff of that nature.


----------



## DDM (Jun 21, 2008)

gr8scott72 said:


> Hauling what kind of weight?
> Just the box with some tools 10-12 bags of concrete and about 400 lbs of aluminum fencing.
> Even at 14, that sure beats my 93 F-250. It has the 7.5L gas and get under 8 mpg pulling the trailer/grinder (About 6,000 lbs.)





juststumps said:


> a little low , are you insane ?????



LOL, I have a 95 IH 4700 with a DT466 and a 16' bed on it.Empty hauling a S-250 on an equipment trailer it will get 12.Loaded with 10K in logs and the bobcat it will get 9. So I think 14 is a little low for the isuzu.


----------



## Toddppm (Jun 22, 2008)

gr8scott72 said:


> Auto or 5 speed? How loaded and towing what?



It's an automatic, usually loaded with old mulch/dirt and tree debris. Towing either the chipper or single axle trailer with grinder or other equipment. I'm going off of my fuel receipts, will have to see what the next ones read, if I was driving it everyday instead of the employees I'd do it by hand for a while to see for sure.


----------



## DDM (Jun 22, 2008)

I just drove a 2006 Penske IH 26' Van Loaded with furniture ect.I was also pulling a 6' X 12' trailer loaded with shop equipment.I drove it from orlando Fla
back to greenville SC.It got 8.5 - 9 mpg. It had a dt466 with an auto.Now considering the size of the truck ect I would have imagined the Isuzu would get much better mileage.


----------



## Toddppm (Jun 23, 2008)

Maybe because the little 4 banger is working harder? My truck body is also pretty heavy, 12 ft. x 4 1/2 steel box with side door and divider built like a roll off dumpster and a steel underbody box. Rides nice though! Wonder what the cost difference is on the Int'l ?


----------



## DDM (Jun 23, 2008)

Todd? How about some pictures of your bed? What RPM does your truck run at 60 mph?


----------



## Toddppm (Jun 24, 2008)

This is the best pic of the bed I have. According to the scale tickets empty it weighs around 12k lbs.

Never paid attention to the tach , I don't drive it myself too often. On a flat road it's not running too high I don't think, once up to speed it's fine. Traffic is a nightmare here too though, lot of slow moving probably eats up more fuel than any highway use we get which isn't much.


----------



## DDM (Jun 24, 2008)

Wow! I like that storage box! How long is the dump?What will it run WOT?


----------



## StihlNut88 (Jun 25, 2008)

The 4cyl 5 speed I drove wouldn't go over 65mph, even down hill with a back wind in a trailer trucks draft! I still really like those trucks. Very reliable, will run forever, not bad on maintenance and turn on a dime. I would trade my gmc dump in if I had the money towards one of those trucks.


----------



## Toddppm (Jun 25, 2008)

The dump is 12' long. You mean Wide Open? I've had it up close to 80 mph before but with the lettering on the sides thought it might be a good idea to slow down:greenchainsaw:


----------



## DDM (Jun 25, 2008)

Mine must be governed down it will only run 60 wot.


----------

